# Equal to Franke Classroom Sink



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Fellas, 

I have this model classroom sink, I can get for $330 from my supplier, but I'm trying to find a sink equal to for less. My supplier, is telling me this is the only brand that he knows for this model sink, so I'm stuck at his price. 

Anyone know of any other brands or suppliers, that may give me options? 

Thanks in advance for any help. 

Attached is a pic and link for specs.

http://imgsrv-washroomsystems.franke.com/GD/PG/ds/ca_en_WS00101696.pdf



Cheers,

Scott


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

pigskin plumber said:


> Hey Fellas, I have this model classroom sink, I can get for $330 from my supplier, but I'm trying to find a sink equal to for less. My supplier, is telling me this is the only brand that he knows for this model sink, so I'm stuck at his price. Anyone know of any other brands or suppliers, that may give me options? Thanks in advance for any help. Attached is a pic and link for specs. http://imgsrv-washroomsystems.franke.com/GD/PG/ds/ca_en_WS00101696.pdf Cheers, Scott



Does the basin have to be offset?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I just installed a ss sink today that was an odd size 29x15. Got it from a my supply house who got it from Just Mgf. Check them
Out online.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Justmfg.com


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Elkay has some....

I'll let you look and see here...


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The best price will probably come from Elkay , but talk to them about their Dayton line of products.


----------

